# '80 Ford 2600 rear axle bearing removal..help needed



## Mtncove (Jun 2, 2015)

Decided to jump the project of fixing the brakes on my 2600 today and as luck would have it...there was a deeper issue. Seems I have a seal leaking and it has allowed hydraulic fluid to seep out onto the brake shoes. I was able to easily pull the axle and replace the inner seal, but after taking a deeper look, Im thinking my issue is the outer seal.. the one covering the wheel bearings. All the searching I've completed keeps turning up something about a locking nut that has to be drilled and split??? Does anyone have input on this topic? I've searched the forum for this topic without success, so I thought I would just ask.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Mtncove. 

According to my manual, if your tractor has a lock collar retaining the axle bearing, you have to drill a hole through the collar and split it with a chisel. Others use a torch to split it.

If your tractor has a self-locking nut retaining the axle bearing, you can make a wrench to fit it. A (cheap) socket with the end cut out to fit over the axle, and turned with a pipe wrench is one technique. This nut is fairly expensive ($40-$50), so I would be reluctant to cut it. But some guys cut it with a torch.

Some guys cut the bearing with a torch.

Your local New Holland dealership may have proper Nuday tools to do this work, including a bearing puller. 
_______________________________

The inner seal is for the oil, the outer seal retains the bearing grease. If it was my tractor, I would replace the inner seal only, and repack the bearing with wheel bearing grease (the original bearing grease has probably been washed out or diluted by the oil).


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree. I would replace the inner seal, brakes if needed, and leave the bearing and lock collar alone. Pack as much grease as possible into the bearing and put it back together. If you go after the outer seal, it will no doubt require a new bearing, seal, and lock collar. After all that you will want to go through the shim adjustment procedure as outlined in the manual. shims come in four or five different thicknesses and are $12 to $20 each.


----------



## Mtncove (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice and information. I went with yall's recomendations... packed the bearing and reinstalled it all as it was (I did replace the inner seal). New brakes have been installed on that side and all that's left is to finish the brakes on the other side.. brake drum gave some grief yesterday 

Thanks again, It was a big help !!


----------

